# Another Sourdough Kettle Bake



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 16, 2021)

Going with the kettle again, no vortex this time.
Friend of mine asked me....Your not a sausage maker anymore?
Yeah i am but right now flour is much cheaper than meats.

Have a couple new 5" bannetons to try out for smaller boule's

Using the clever-carrot SD recipe again.

This one is 6"













Divided the dough into (2) smaller boule's






Floured 5" bannetons.






In the same pan, i did have to cut between as they went together.






All cooling. I have to figure out a better mixing baking schedual as i have 6 people wanting SD now


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 16, 2021)

You gonna get a reputation as the bread man. Good looking loaves.

Jim


----------



## sandyut (Jul 16, 2021)

Nice work!   Making bread in the grill seams not as hard as it sounds at first.  but it hot on not (at least here).  Im likely just gonna hold out till it cools and use oven...i might be lazy too.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 16, 2021)

Looks like you have it down pat! Looks good! 

Ryan


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 16, 2021)

I took the 2 smalls to the lady down street. She wanted to give me $20....No way...So let me pay you something....No we are good.

Short time ago she knocked on door and said exchange.

Done on the BGE

Oh yeah, my kind of payment.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 16, 2021)

sandyut said:


> Nice work!   Making bread in the grill seams not as hard as it sounds at first.  but it hot on not (at least here).  Im likely just gonna hold out till it cools and use oven...i might be lazy too.


Normally i can keep temps where i need them for bread 450-500. Today i added 2 B&B charlogs on top of the kingsford and the temp shot to 597 before i had the bread ready to bake, had to adjust vents to bring the temp down.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 16, 2021)

Ya see... This is when doing keto sux!
Great looking crumb Nepas!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 16, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> I took the 2 smalls to the lady down street. She wanted to give me $20....No way...So let me pay you something....No we are good.
> 
> Short time ago she knocked on door and said exchange.
> 
> ...


Now that,,,,,,, my friend, is the barter system working at its finest.


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 17, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Now that,,,,,,, my friend, is the barter system working at its finest.


Now if you can find someone that distilling whiskey and/or brewing beer I see the opportunity for a heck of a barter ring in the park.

Jim


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 17, 2021)

Very nice Rick, nothing wrong with a little bartering!


----------

